# Liverpool area



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Any tips on fishing the river in the E. Liverpool area? Any input will be greatly appreciated..Thanks


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

TIPS???
BY BOAT or Shore? What-cha after? How ya like to fish?
I'm down there a bunch,,, I try/ know a TON of spots,,,, I do OK.

PM


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

By boat, I like to catch anything wally's sauger, pike, white bass, smallies, striper...even cats


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Where would be good for catfish around the e.liverpool area. I would like to tight line
any help would be appreciated.


----------

